# Vacation hours



## Targetksugh (Jun 18, 2020)

I am a part time employee. I noticed that my vacation time, the amount of hours accumulated has not changed since middle of March. Doesn't this seem incorrect?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 19, 2020)

It depends on how many hours you worked during that time.


----------



## Targetksugh (Jun 19, 2020)

My hours hadn't changed from before March. Still working the same.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 19, 2020)

Targetksugh said:


> I am a part time employee. I noticed that my vacation time, the amount of hours accumulated has not changed since middle of March. Doesn't this seem incorrect?


That’s when benefits are recalculated. If you were below the minimum average required to earn at that time, then you stopped earning


----------

